# Puppy bonding process



## BGE farms (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey all 

I just got a 8 week old pup and am working on him bonding to my sheep. No major problems so far I would say. But was wondering if some of you with more experience could describe your process? 

There is one sheep that will run when the pup gets to close and the pup chases but to me that is more of a sheep problem. Contact with that sheep will b limited til he is a little older. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure if it's the same with all LGD's but assuming they are similar. We have Karakachans & raise goats. When we 1st got ours as pup's our goats were not used to having dogs in with them & would run & the dogs would chase. I talked to the breeder of my female as she has had this breed for many years & imports them directly from Bulgaria.
She told me the dog wants to lick the goats, that's how they bond, smelling & licking their butts, ears, etc. so we held each goat for the puppy to lick & smell & then it was OK after that. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with the bonding process. I don't believe you have a sheep problem. The skittish sheep is just suspicious. There is no fight or flight choice, it is their nature to leave potential harm. If you need to catch a sheep you wouldn't make sudden quick moves or chase it because that would bring a flight response. With that in mind you should never allow chasing from your puppy. Now is the time to teach acceptable behavior with everything in your control. Know in your mind what you should expect so you can give correct, quick corrections as well as affirmations. Pup is depending on you and he/she will learn quickly! With that said you still have 18 months until you can relax but it will be worth it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't know what breed of pup you have or what propensities (Example: prey drive) are strong in it. I do know letting a puppy chase what it is to be guarding is not the best way to teach it to socialize. 

I, too, have a Bulgarian Karakachan and its "puppy" behaviors were watched closely. (You can read about what I went thru with her in my thread on this forum.) She does lick the rear of the goats she guards; so maybe Katie has something there.


----------



## BGE farms (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd try letting the pup lick & smell his sheep all over. That should really help but puppies are still puppies so keep an eye on him. Toy's, bone's, etc. also help so they don't get bored but if the sheep run from him instinct tells him to chase them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Work on basic commands with your puppy. You should be spending time with him every day. You will at some point need to take him to the vet, possibly somewhere else. So, put him in the car/truck. Feed him a few meals in there, drive up and down the driveway. Introduce him to other dogs so he learns doggie manners. Let him meet different kinds of people. Socialize him. Train him to sit and come. LGD&#8217;s are not generally good at obedience, but make your life easier by working with him so you can control him when necessary.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

When we got our pups as 4 months old, they had been raised with goats. Still learning, we set up a kennel inside the goat pen so the pups were always near our goats. We let them out supervised until they we felt confident to leave them out alone for longer periods of time. I've since learned it really depends on the breeding. Some pups are just ready to work at a younger age. I would be hesitant to leave a pup that chases alone with the livestock. This is a prime time to correct behavior and help the bonding process.


----------



## BGE farms (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas!! He is doing great with the sheep now and I leave him out all day. We have another older dog that is out there and she keeps him in line pretty well. No chasing since we first got him.


----------

